# Jenzi Red Rocket Limited Edition - zum Sonderpreis von 119,99 €



## FISHERS PARADISE (14. November 2013)

Jenzi Red Rocket Limited Edition - zum Sonderpreis von 119,99 €

Ein Angebot vom Angelshop FISHERS PARADISE





Nur solange der Vorrat reicht


----------

